# Dog pees in house immediately after eating, 10 min after being out



## mgftp (Oct 26, 2015)

I've made a couple posts before but housebreaking our 2 year old foster has become challenging to say the least, specifically this morning. In past incidents we could take some blame with timing of taking him out and whatnot. He has had 4 incidents before today and we have had him about 3 weeks now, 2 incidents within the first two days, then two weeks clean, now 3 within the past 3 days.

Again, we take a good portion of the blame on our timing on the last two but looking for some guidance on this one. We took him out of his crate and directly outside this morning for bathroom relief, he went, back inside, crated for 5-10 min when we couldn't keep and eye on him and putting his food down, let him out, he eats, me and GF are 10 feet apart he is between us, we are both checking in on him, at some point he finds maybe 3-5 seconds tops to step to the side and pee when nobody is watching. So ok, we are mad at ourselves for not watching him every second. But what is concerning to me is how this happens when he was just out 10 minutes before? How bad of a sign is this? He holds it just fine, hours on end at night or while we are out of the house in crate, he has held it hours on end around the house during the 2 weeks he wasn't having accidents and we were giving him more freedom. I am terrified that at 5 accidents now he just feels like going in the house is ok. So many people say reprimanding is wrong and does nothing but he seems to be regressing rather than making progress which is terrifying to me. How bad of a sign are these 3 accidents in 3 days after 2 weeks clean? I am just really starting to feel this dog will never be housebroken 

BTW, in searching for answers and justification, on many days his first time out is a longer walk, today was just a 10 min bathroom in the yard, he marks a lot on longer walks, we almost feel like he saves up his pee for it. I do wonder if just stopping in the yard for bathroom this morning that back in caused him to not go as much as he needed to? I am probably just looking for some way to justify this :/

I am sorry for the ramble, looking for hope, guidance, truth, etc.... thanks in advance.


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

OK, first off - take a deep breath & relax. House training is a **process** and since I'm assuming that this is a dog that has never (to this point in life) been house trained it's going to take a bit of time & accidents WILL happen. It's OK - he'll get there!!  Remember, he's spent two YEARS relieving himself where & when ever he wanted and only three WEEKS with you actively working on training him a more appropriate (to humans) way of doing so. 

Many dogs - particularly the males who love to mark a lot when walking - will not fully empty their bladder on the first leg lift. If you don't have time for a full walk in the morning (and he's used to that) then I'd suggest at least hanging around outside for a few minutes & let him 'go' at least twice. OR - have him pee once, go in for breakfast (you might want to put him back in the crate & feed him in there to make absolutely certain he won't sneak in a 'quick one') and then as soon as he's done take him back out for a second chance to go. 

With time & consistency he WILL figure it out that *outside* is the only approved place.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree. Bucky needs about 20 minutes after eating to pee and poop. Yesterday when we came home after 4 hours out he peed for 30 seconds once let outside, was fed immediately after that then peed for another 30 seconds after finishing dinner.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

I always take my guys out after eating, even if they had just been out recently. House training does take time, and you'll need patients. This is an adult dog, you need to break his old patterns and replace them with new ones. Please don't yell at the dog if he does go inside, or rub his nose in it. All that will teach him is to not go in front of you, not that going inside is bad. Males can pee a lot more than females. So maybe give him a little more time outside.


----------



## mgftp (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys, I think more than anything I needed some encouragement and reassurance, with the recent accidents after going so long without one I just became frustrated this morning, and lost some hope. Reading these posts helps, knowing all is not now lost and house training is doomed, and I really appreciate the tips and input on morning urination around breakfast. Thanks a lot again and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Kayslimek (Mar 22, 2021)

mgftp said:


> I've made a couple posts before but housebreaking our 2 year old foster has become challenging to say the least, specifically this morning. In past incidents we could take some blame with timing of taking him out and whatnot. He has had 4 incidents before today and we have had him about 3 weeks now, 2 incidents within the first two days, then two weeks clean, now 3 within the past 3 days.
> 
> Again, we take a good portion of the blame on our timing on the last two but looking for some guidance on this one. We took him out of his crate and directly outside this morning for bathroom relief, he went, back inside, crated for 5-10 min when we couldn't keep and eye on him and putting his food down, let him out, he eats, me and GF are 10 feet apart he is between us, we are both checking in on him, at some point he finds maybe 3-5 seconds tops to step to the side and pee when nobody is watching. So ok, we are mad at ourselves for not watching him every second. But what is concerning to me is how this happens when he was just out 10 minutes before? How bad of a sign is this? He holds it just fine, hours on end at night or while we are out of the house in crate, he has held it hours on end around the house during the 2 weeks he wasn't having accidents and we were giving him more freedom. I am terrified that at 5 accidents now he just feels like going in the house is ok. So many people say reprimanding is wrong and does nothing but he seems to be regressing rather than making progress which is terrifying to me. How bad of a sign are these 3 accidents in 3 days after 2 weeks clean? I am just really starting to feel this dog will never be housebroken
> 
> ...


My dog does the same thing too i guess its common. I use some baby pads on floor she goes an pees on them after eating and i change it with fresh ones everyday. Maybe it can help your problem.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over five years old and most of the members participating are no longer active on the forum. I'm closing it to further replies to avoid confusion, but please feel free to join in one of our current discussions, or start a new thread of your own!


----------

